# crappie bite is on



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

late report because i'm just too lazy to do it.

went out with a friend last weekend 'bout 12noon. nice warm breeze from the north, temps in the 80s. used a white 1/8 oz grub just pulling it through the water. they were real hungry cause we filled up the cooler and left about 3p. biggest crappie went 1lb 9oz and the bass went about 2. got home, cleaned fish and fried some for supper. can't beat those fresh crappie.

still don't beat a bad day on the gom.

jack


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice report! You are right... nothing better than a mess of crappie!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Nice mess of fish! I miss my crappie fishing. I grew up fresh water fishing in ms but haven't put in any time in the last 10 years since I've been in Pensacola to try and find them here I've had the saltwater bug


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

nice crappie, i am ready fro some fried fish now:thumbsup:


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Hmm about time for me to head to Lake Talquin. Where were you fishing at?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Great catch. Must have been up in Alabama somewhere. Last report I had a week ago is Talquin and Seminole are starting to produce. It's warming up a bit this week but maybe it's time to check out my spots on the Choctawhatchee. Water should still be cool down in the 60's


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

maybe it time to hitt my super duper secret crappie hole, don't forget about that spot walt its loaded..


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*the spot*

You bet cathunter, I remember the spot very well. Didn't get over there last crappie season but will this year. 
Going for reds and specks tomorrow morning with one of my crappie buddies and will butter him up to go with me. We are both old geezers so will have to help each other in and out of the boat for treek through the woods. 

My buddy whupped up the reds and specks last Sateruday in east end of Choctawhatchee Bay.


----------



## DAGB (Dec 1, 2008)

skiff89_jr said:


> Hmm about time for me to head to Lake Talquin. Where were you fishing at?


I hear Talquin is slim on crappie these days. Let's us know!


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice mess 'o crappie right there! You can have them Bass, since they ain't got nuttin on taste over a crappie. :thumbsup:


Hey Cathunta - ah done fergit where that there crappie hole lies. Can you be so kind as to fowurd me dat map, agin? :notworthy:


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Talquin*

This is a report on Talquin from crappie.com Sorry the pictures did not copy, but there were really nice.




Talquin Update 22 Oct 11 



Fish were doing pretty good this week. Managed to catch 32 Thursday. Went back Friday and the fish were still there. Met Crappielover from the crappie.com family. Good to meet him and his family. Here is a few pics .......One showing Rawhide "Following". The last pic is my first 2 pounder of the season. Never give "Rawhide" a camera.......this pic turned out to be a holloween spook.......






[email protected]
Every day you do not fish will be one day less you have to fish


Reply Reply With Quote Blog this Post .

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------





+ Reply to Thread

Page 2 of 2First1


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i know what you mean, fishnfur, 'bout those bass. ain't got no flavor unless you broil 'em and then it's not too bad. but those fried crappie, boy what a meal with some hushpuppies and fries. i slice mine a little thin and fry 'em quick in peanut oil. what kind of breading do y'all use?

jack


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

DAGB said:


> I hear Talquin is slim on crappie these days. Let's us know!


Somebody must have told you that so you wouldn't find the real honey whole :yes: 
@fishwalton- i've met lightwirehooker. He's an older guy and is really nice. His jigs are great and they are all we use. We've never had a problem with them.


----------



## southern59 (Nov 11, 2008)

You could just post that map of the crappie hole we all promise not to peek LOL


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

crappies are rare treasures in the panhandle..


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Rare treasures indeed.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Trust Me!*



southern59 said:


> You could just post that map of the crappie hole we all promise not to peek LOL


:whistling:

Right on! You will have a flotilla of boats to assist you in the harvest. C2


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Charlie2 said:


> :whistling:
> 
> Right on! You will have a flotilla of boats to assist you in the harvest. C2


* A men!
Thats why only a few souls know of my little crappie mine, I can talk about catifshing on here till i am blue in the face and never see another soul on the river at night. 

But if I mention a bass or crappie spot the next day there will be 10 boats throwing lures in it when i pull up..I messed up and gave away a sheepshead spot on another forum last year, by god if I didnt get there the next weekend and there must have been 15 boats right on top of it just murdering the sheepies.*


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

*"...I messed up and gave away a sheepshead spot on another forum last year, by god if I didnt get there the next weekend and there must have been 15 boats right on top of it just murdering the sheepies."*

*OK Catfish...if I gotta settle for that spot, then throw me that map 'til you can get me the "Crappie Hole" map! :yes:*

*You're a good sport, and I hope you slay 'em next time out!*

*jp*


----------



## Pi Lvr83 (Oct 6, 2011)

Very nice. Reminds me of the fun I had fishing for bass and crappie in Ohio. 
It's like fishing in a barrel!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow, that is a mess, way to stick it to em:thumbsup:


----------

